# plugin als dependencie



## noisebreath (30. Jun 2009)

Hi,

ich hab mich doch entschlossen ein jar dass ich in mein plugin A eingebunden hatte, selber als Plugin B einzubinden. Nun habe ich alle jars die Plugin A hatte in Plugin B genommen und dort per Build und Classpath eingebunden. 
Dachte es würde jetzt ausreichen wenn ich Plugin B nun in der dependencie von Plugin A angeben würde, aber es löst die Fehler nicht auf. muss ich noch etwas weiteres tun?

lg
noise


----------



## Saxony (30. Jun 2009)

Hiho,

unter Run Configurations sollte unter Plug-Ins Plug-In B ebenso als required hinzugefügt werden.

Aber bei dir klingt es so als hättest du schon zur Entwicklungszeit keinen Zugriff auf die packages in Plug-In B.
Ich erzeuge dazu immer ein "Plug-in from existing jars" und füge dort die jars hinzu. So funktioniert es bei mir. Wenn ich es als eigenes Plug-In oder Fragment anlege klappt es nicht.

bye Saxony


----------



## Wildcard (30. Jun 2009)

Wichtig ist welche Packages PlugIn B im Manifest exportiert, nur die kann PlugIn A sehen. Ausserdem mussen alle enthaltenen jars im Manifest Editor als extra classpath entries eingetragen werden (vergiss den Java Build Path, der spielt hier keine Rolle).


----------



## noisebreath (1. Jul 2009)

danke, hatte das mit den packages nicht gewusst. jetzt funktionierts

lg
noise


----------

